# Girl With The Flaxen Hair - Help!



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi, I'm having motivation problems learning this Debussy piece. Can anyone offer advice? I love the piece and dream of the day I can play it but at the rate I'm going that wont be for another ten years. My reading skills are adequate and the piece isn't very demanding other than the feeling that goes in to playing it. I feel like I'm at a brick wall.

A video of it played from a top down perspective would be useful if anyone knows of any like that. Any other advice would be gratefully recieved.

Cheers,

Jamie


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Practice very slowly, pushing each key down slowly so the sound is as soft as possible. Use lots of pedal. It has to have a _transparent_ sound. And to practice voicing so that you can play soft chords but with the top voice standing out, practice with a loud fifth finger, keeping the other notes as soft as possible.


----------

